# strange raw taste in chicken...?



## hadikhan (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong here, but as of late, whenever i made chicken, it has a hint of that taste that makes it seem like its raw. its not raw though. its fully cooked in and out, yet that taste is still there...the only other way i can describe the taste is that it will make you gag a bit. 

its not the marinate as i've tried numerous different marinates, even ones that worked in the past, and still, nothing seems to work.

could it be cooking heat? cooking it on high heat? 

anyone else experience this problem? i've kinda stopped cooking with chicken as of late because of it... 

really annoying


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you using one of those big frozen bags of chicken? If so throw it away.

white or dark meat?  bone... no bone? I'm a white meat fan, but I buy chickens whole because it's cheaper. so... i do find myself experimenting in ways witth the dark meat, and many ways of which i do not enjoy. generally I dont enjoy dark meat that is lacking acid. lemon marinated or chasseur stewed for example, but you said you've tried a variety of marinades...

Now if you want to cook your chicken in a way that will 100% garantee this is cooked and wont be a dry piece of rubber. Sear in an extreme hot skillet just to brown. coat in spiced tomato puree and roast in something airtight for 4 hours at 250*. It will literally shred apart. Taste it. If it's good use it for tacos, lasagna, a pot pie...w/e.

If it sitll tastes nasty it's bad meat and should get it from a new source from now on, or it's all in your head or in your mouth. Food for thought. I had a week where I thought everything tasted kinda rancid, and it was due to a severe cavity in my back molar.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Check the label on the chicken. A lot of purveyors soak the birds in a salt polution,solution. It can range up to 15%.

It's supposed to keep the chicken juicy after cooking. I personally think it's a cheap way to add weight. Whenever

I eat this type of chicken I get that salty taste, almost gagging.

hth

pan


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

a fun fact. meat tastes kinda like what the animal ate when alive. if you're buying a free-range chicken that manages to eat a LOT of worms (which birds tend to do) that flavor you dont enjoy could be the taste of worms >_>


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This problem as well as color of cooked birds has been discussed here before. One of the problems is today the birds are being prcessed very young. Even if fully cooked to over 165 they will still show some some pink inside due to the fact that the bird was young and the bone mass really not been given time to develop.. As bird gets older bones and  other inside parts darken. Older birds cooked same way and same time and same temp will not show this. Sometime by showing some pink one can even tast like a raw flavor  even though safe and fully cooked.. Adding a saline or brine solution or lets use the word pumped adds more shelf life to frosted birds and weight to frozen birds.


----------

